# TBT Acronym Guide



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

Note: I got this idea from Nikoking and his user dictionary. I don't know why I just did.

What's this guide for? Well it's mini version of urban dictionary. But it only uses Acronyms TBT uses.

If you have more please post tell me.

TBT- The Bell Tree
TBTB- The Bell Tree Bell(s)
OCM- Oddcrazyme
E.P.I.C- European Party of Intertravelling Crossers
PM- Private Message
Spam- Stupid Pointless annoying message
Bump- Bringing up my post
MOD- Moderator 
ADMIN- Administrator
AC:CF- Animal Crossing City Folk
AC:LGTTC- Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City
TBT IRC- The Bell Tree Internet Relay Chat
BB- Bacon Boy
Sig- Signature
Avie- Avatar 
TBT: GM- TBT:Gaming Magazine
========================================
Common Acronyms that don't really "apply" to TBT but many people use.
lol- Laughing out loud
rofl- rolling on floor laughing
lmao- Laughing my @s$ off
lawl- Same as 'lol"
brb- Be right back
gtg- Got to go
wb- Welcome back
TF2- Team Fortress 2
plz/plox- Slang for "Please"
wtf- What the f-word
omg- Oh my God/gosh
idk- I don't know
gtfo- Get the f-word out
idts- I don't think so
IDC - I don't care
ATM - At the moment
AFK - Away from keyboard 
WTH- What the hell
FTW- For the Win
TBH- To be honest
FTL- For the loss
BAMF- Bad @$s mother f-bomb
DIAF- Die in a fire
TL: DR-  Too long didn't read.

Will keep updating.

So if you know all this it will make your TBT experience much easier! : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

lolsz at last acronym.

How about TBT IRC?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> lolsz at last acronym.
> 
> How about TBT IRC?


Okay I'll take pretty much anything and add it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

how about rofllmao and BB?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> how about rofllmao and BB?


okay i'm not putting every stupid form of saying "lol"


BB? What BB code?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

he means his love bacon boy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> he means his love bacon boy


Oh well I can add BB because most people call him BB 

thanks nook.


creepy. 0_o


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

How bout OCM?

EDIT: oops it's already up


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> How bout OCM?
> 
> EDIT: oops it's already up


Aw nook, you and your OCM obsession love.


----------



## Pear (Aug 27, 2009)

How about pl0x?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> How about pl0x?


I don't wanna fill this with "Slang" but I'll add that. Just keep that note.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

I use fgts an fgtry a lot :0

add em perhaps?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I us fgts an fgtry a lot :0
> 
> add em perhaps?


wtf?

hey that gave me an idea thanks xD "wtf"


----------



## Pear (Aug 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about GTFO or *censored.9.10*? They're used pretty often. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats 9.10? I'm not up-to-date with the swears :\


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

i think its *censored.7.4* (fgt)

Nvm :l


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

how bout storm,bul, and gohan?


----------



## Pear (Aug 27, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S T * U


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

how bout np and thx?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2009)

*cough* MC


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

mega and tye


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

there's sig and avi


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

MC not used a lot + there's MC Lars

@nook mega....is mega...no an acronym same for tye


----------



## SamXX (Aug 28, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> How bout OCM?
> 
> EDIT: oops it's already up


<big><big>*XD*</big></big>

IDC - I don't care
ATM - At the moment
AFK - Away from keyboard


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Aug 28, 2009)

CB! You cant forget CB! coffeebean!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 28, 2009)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> CB! You cant forget CB! coffeebean!


Who calls coffee CB? -_-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2009)

W00T! I'm in thar!

Speaking of... THAR needs to be added.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> W00T! I'm in thar!
> 
> Speaking of... THAR needs to be added.


but this isn't slang... :\ think I should make that too this is for acronyms with few excpetions.

Thanks a ton Sam!

No CB.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 13, 2009)

what about TKD? TheKillingDog.


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Sep 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Note: I got this idea from Nikoking and his user dictionary. I don't know why I just did.
> 
> What's this guide for? Well it's mini version of urban dictionary. But it only uses Acronyms TBT uses.
> 
> ...


What about the "Censored" things I keep seeing on some boards?

as in Censored.2.0, Censored.4.0 and all them?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2009)

add: tl;dr.

Too long; didn't read.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 22, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> add: tl;dr.
> 
> Too long; didn't read.


Okay,

As to the other kid that posted, Those are swears on TBT 


I want to make a guide on them but Storm wouldn't like it + I don't know them all like Censord.8.11 or something


----------



## John102 (Sep 22, 2009)

How about this one?

LNUAAIATOEW - Let's not use acronyms and instead actually type out each word.

...


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 22, 2009)

TL: DR
C:


----------

